# Flaming Gorge koke/bot report with pics!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Kokehead and I ooked up with Jarred Johnson(Rocky Mountain Tackle)on thursday afternoon at around 2 pm. Not even close to prime koke time but i jumped at the chance to fish with Jarred. We fished out of Buckboard and ran RMT squids and dodgers down about 25' to 35'. 3 of us in the boat and we boated 19 kokes in 2 hours! The smaller ones were 17" and the bigger were just under 22" and 4.4#. Excellent couple hours. Thanks Jarred!
That night we hooked up with Jason Livingston(Curleyslures) and fished for kokes the last hour of light and we caught 4 more and missed 5. After dark we went north to look of Bots. Not sure where we ended up but we anchored on a sharp ledge in 36' of water swaying in and out to 56'. 5" Radical Glow tubes tipped with chubs were the ticket! Kelly caught a 33" 7#+ right off the bat and another 29" shortly after. I then caught a 24" and Kelly another couple smaller ones. Jason missed several bites as well as me and Kelly. We headed back to Manilla at 12:30 am to get some sleep. 5 am comes awful early after a few hours of sleep.
This morning we launched out of Anvil and headed north a few miles. Dropped our lines and did not get bit for almost an hour. Then it got good! We caught 20 kokes by noon and missed a couple dozen bites. We lost 7 fish that threw the hooks before gaining any line. The average fish today was 18". Smaller than the ones yesterday but we did get 4 over 20". The microburst winds came up and it got very bad in a hurry! 24' Trophy jumping 4' waves! That was a rough ride for sure. I will post pics tomorrow. The lack of sleep is getting the better of me right about now. 8)[attachment=0:2ujx27ow]day 2.JPG[/attachment:2ujx27ow][attachment=1:2ujx27ow]More for kelly.JPG[/attachment:2ujx27ow][attachment=2:2ujx27ow]Curleys at work.JPG[/attachment:2ujx27ow][attachment=3:2ujx27ow]Nastyness.JPG[/attachment:2ujx27ow][attachment=4:2ujx27ow]Mr. RMT doind the dirty work.JPG[/attachment:2ujx27ow][attachment=5:2ujx27ow]Kelly's catches.JPG[/attachment:2ujx27ow][attachment=6:2ujx27ow]more nice ones.JPG[/attachment:2ujx27ow][attachment=7:2ujx27ow]nice koke.JPG[/attachment:2ujx27ow]


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Flaming Gorge koke/bot report*

Cool! Sounds like you boys got 'em figured out. I'll be headed up there Monday morning to spend a week. Now I'm even more excited about it. 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Flaming Gorge koke/bot report*



Finnegan said:


> Cool! Sounds like you boys got 'em figured out. I'll be headed up there Monday morning to spend a week. Now I'm even more excited about it. 8)


If you want more "inside" info shoot me a pm.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Flaming Gorge koke/bot report*

Great trip Brody.
When I got home last night and when I opened up the fridge door, there was a bag full of Kokanee fillets in it.
Looks like Kelly brought some home with him.
I cant wait to get up to the Gorge myself.


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Flaming Gorge koke/bot report*

It was another great time at my home away from home. Good fishing with great friends makes for some great momories. Can't wait to get back up there to fish the Buckboard Classic next week. So were are the pics Brody??? lol


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Flaming Gorge koke/bot report*

Where those pics!!!??????!!!!! :evil:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Flaming Gorge koke/bot report*

Jared is good people he is very generous with the intel and knows his stuff up there. Thanks for the report good to hear that we are in for a good season!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Flaming Gorge koke/bot report*

Pics are up!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Are burbot usually only caught at night? And do lures work well on them? Have you tasted them? Are they good?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! How do those burbot fight?

You guys did good. That'll be some good eatin' right there.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Are burbot usually only caught at night? And do lures work well on them? Have you tasted them? Are they good?


They slow WAAAAAY down during daylight hours but they can still be caught. Glow tubes or grubs with cut bait and crawfish scents work well. Yes, they are awesome to eat!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Nice! How do those burbot fight?
> 
> You guys did good. That'll be some good eatin' right there.


Kelly couldn't budge the big one for quite a while. It kept peeling line off his reel and diving back to the bottom. :wink:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Look's fun guys!

Need to get up there and try that.

fnf 8)


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice looking fish. I know how that early morning alarm just comes too early. Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Excellent trip. That looks incredible.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

awesome report and nice fish!!!

how did you like those signiature rods? jareds father in law is always talking them up to me, trying to get me to buy some. i would like to check em out first though. i have never really gotten into kokes much, but this summer i plan to hit em hard.

thanks again, that get me excited


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

lunker...hows the water clarity?


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

Jareds sig. rods a awsome. Honestly for the money you pay and quality you get they are second to none. Catch me up to the Gorge one weekend and I'll take you out to try them. 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> lunker...hows the water clarity?


Very good


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> awesome report and nice fish!!!
> 
> how did you like those signiature rods? jareds father in law is always talking them up to me, trying to get me to buy some. i would like to check em out first though. i have never really gotten into kokes much, but this summer i plan to hit em hard.
> 
> thanks again, that get me excited


Like Jason said, They are awesome rods! I can't wait to get a few.


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

deadicated1 said:


> awesome report and nice fish!!!
> 
> how did you like those signiature rods? jareds father in law is always talking them up to me, trying to get me to buy some. i would like to check em out first though. i have never really gotten into kokes much, but this summer i plan to hit em hard.
> 
> thanks again, that get me excited


If you plan on picking up a JJ rod, you better hurry because lamiglas is out of stock and what is out on the market is all that is left for a few months. Just wait a bit for the new series to come out, they're a bit more money, but they're going to be a better quality rod. Also from lamiglas.


----------



## kokaholic (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice fish guys. I am sure that you had the time of your life with JJ. Keep puttin the smack down on those burbs. Hogs that size are cleaninmg that place out fast.


----------



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

What do the luers look like you were using any pics.??????


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

teamroper said:


> What do the luers look like you were using any pics.??????


Go to [ http://www.rockymountaintackle.com/ ] and curlyslures.com and there you will find all the lures that we use for kokanee fishing.


----------

